# COD Black Ops disconnect problems



## Apocalypso591 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there.
Sometimes when I play online on Black Ops I get kicked out in the middle of the game and receive a message saying 'The Call of Duty Black Ops server is not available at this time', when my friends are still in the game.
This is on Xbox Live by the way.
Please Help!! This happens all the time now and it really annoys me!
Cheers.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Apocalypso,

What is your NAT status at? Also, what are the NAT status of your friends?


----------



## Apocalypso591 (Jan 25, 2011)

My NAT status is open according to the game, my router is a BT HomeHub 2.0 (Black one)
On the game it notifies me that there is one or more members in your party with a strict or moderate NAT.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I would get your mates to follow the below guide to getting the NAT to open as well so you can all game in peace.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/xbox-live-and-nat-issues-187282.html

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Apocalypso591 (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, another thing. This still happens when I play a game on my own online.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This does happen occasionally for all Black Ops gamers I think.

It is just because they hashed up the game xD


----------



## Apocalypso591 (Jan 25, 2011)

Its been terrible since Modern Warfare 2.
Thanks anyway, it's just that it happens almost every game which means I can't play a proper game with mates. It's so annoying!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahhh, its a repeat problem.

That isn't what I was referencing to before, I meant the odd crash.

Can you check your NAT is open from the Settings Menu on the xbox in case Black Ops' got it wrong

Below is an excerpt from the sticky telling you how



> How do you check your NAT?
> 
> On the Xbox 360
> 
> ...


----------



## Apocalypso591 (Jan 25, 2011)

It doesn't display my NAT status?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What I mean is it would be better to find out via the Xbox's Network Test.

It should tell you your NAT.

If you cannot find that, take a picture of the results and I will tell you what NAT it shows.


----------

